# Opinion on carpet...



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

ok I am currently converting my tan interior to black and maybe paint some trim pieces blue. now, my color exterior is world rally blue (subaru) and i've seen the blue stis with blue carpet










i was planning on gettin black carpet but do you guys think blue carpet would look good on my car to match the exterior (sti wannabe)? thanks!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

imo i would ONLY do the full carpet blue if i got floor matts made up in black to fit exactly to all the floor (big)....other wise id go with black, and the blue accents.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

when you get alot of colored fabric in your car it starts to look rice. I think black would be good. Maybe if you could find a good embroidery place you clould get black mats with blue embriodered Nissan Emblems or something. IMO You should keep it looking like it should have been that way from factory. Clean is mean bro. It looks really good though.

P.S. painted trim pieces are tacky as well IMO.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea i realize im crossing the lines of rice, but ever since i had my body kit and new paintjob, a stock looking interior isn't really gonna take me anywhere (car show wise).

i'm trying to do things tastefully done, not horribly outrageous i hope so thats why i like you guys opinions. most of you guys have respect for things that are done the right way.

i was thinking of doing the straight up black interior swap since i first got the car, but i want the interior to match the exterior


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

that would look teh SEX, i kno its on the borders of rice, but hey, as long as its tasteful :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

im leaning towards the blue carpet, I managed to keep my tan carpet really clean so it shouldn't be a problem. i think it'd look good with my black all season rubber mats


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i think the blue carpet would be overkill, you already have the blue seats, so why not just go black for the carpet, it wouldnt distract people from the other work. just my .02


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i dont have blue seats, they're black leather... grr tough choice.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> i dont have blue seats, they're black leather... grr tough choice.


oh..as long as you do the color sceme in that pic then it should be hot, i guess the blue carpet would be nice if it had the black or grey mats.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just make sure it isnt neon blue. that STI blue is nice because its a dullish color. either find a dull blue or a JET black deep pile carpet. if you have gone 2 tone on your seats (grey and black) you could do what i long to do. and that is useing the stock colors but making it all "clash"

black head liner with grey visors. black door panels with grey inserts. you get the idea. the dash is black but the trim around the radio is grey along with the gauge bezzle. 2 tone shift boot/knob. i think that would look 100% factory to any none nissan owner but if you or i saw a pic it would look amazing. super subtle=super cool (to me atleast lol)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I am debating this same question as well. Someone give me some input. I am doing all black leather with red accenting, when I do this, I will also be doing the carpet and I want to choose on a color.

Now, I've done black carpet in the past:









I liked it a lot, but it's between this or red carpet with black floor mats so that I may get the look shown above:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I say black, blue car with a blue carpet is way too much!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

JMO, the floor of a car isn't really aestheticly pleasing by any means... so why make it stand out by making it brighter? As for the seats... I don't know about the off colored bolster/insert combo, I like the simple look. Plain black leather with red stitched seams, creating a factory quality look... mmm, now that's tasty. I just think when you start throwing alot of interior color at your car it starts becoming rice. It's one thing to make your interior a nice, clean area of your car, but there's no reason it needs to catch the attention of everybody that walks by it while at the grocery store. Just my $0.02, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> JMO, the floor of a car isn't really aestheticly pleasing by any means


are you suggesting that cars should not have floors :thumbup: 

i agree, maybe the blue floor is a little too much, but, to each his/her own, i'll give you props either way :cheers:


----------

